# impul rs... need some info



## steve570 (Aug 10, 2006)

hay i got some impul rs on ebay and would like some info on these wheels.....
so who knows their old skool wheels.....
here are some picks....



















any info would be greatly apericated....
thanks again


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Japanese made and they look pretty scuffed up.

How much did you pay?

What size, 18s? Definitely old school...though the company is still in business and the new RS series looks HOT.


















What info are you looking for?


----------



## steve570 (Aug 10, 2006)

well i got them for 203.00 + 100.00 shipping so 303 total.....
they are 18's 18x8.5 and 18x9
i would really like to know any info on the company and stuff they put out...
so was this a good price???


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

$203 for 4 rims isn't bad I don't think. Though shipping should have been closer to $50, in my opinion.

How much do they weigh?


----------



## steve570 (Aug 10, 2006)

they are about 20 lbs a piece....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Not too shabby...a little on the 'stock' rim weight side, maybe a little less.

So what info did you need on them?
Probably shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------

